# Spouse's Visa... Job hunting? Please help.



## v33na (Jan 21, 2013)

Hi All,

Firstly... what a beautiful place SA is!

Secondly this must be so overdone by now but here it goes...

I have just moved here with my husband from the UK. He has a visa to work and i have a spouses visa. I am a qualified Part I architect and am wondering would it be easier to get work if i had a special skills visa?

This may sound silly but do i have to get a company i apply to to 'sponsor' me to work or can i apply to be able to work. How exactly does it work?

I currently have a 3 year visa but we are probably going to be here longer if his job goes well. I assume this is a spouse's visa as it says 'to accompany husband for a period of 36 months'.

Thanks in advance for any help. Sorry if i sound like a rambling mess![/SIZE]


----------



## rooineckrsa (Jan 10, 2013)

Hi v33na
I will most likely be shot down by the legal department but here goes. You have a visa to stay here. Work online via a uk isp. Get contacts here, quote in uk pounds and accept payment via uk.
All expats in thailand working like that. Am sure plenty expats working this way here.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Nothing illegal about rooineckrsa's answer, just pay your taxes correctly.

Your visa is not a "spousal" visa (type of relative's permit), but rather an "accompanying spouse" visa, meaning you are not allowed to work, and if you wish to, must apply for a type of work permit in your own right. You can try for a quota work permit or perhaps exceptional skills work permit. These two, once achieved, will allow you to start working immediately for a company in your area of expertise. No-one has to sponsor you, you must simply have a signed work contract, preferably without an end date.


----------

